# Debian Etch mit Samba



## asupp (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin ein kompletter Neuling mit Linux. Ich soll ein Debian Server mit Samba aufbauen.
Leider funktioniert das nicht so ganz wie ich es möchte. Ich konnte under Debian die Anwendung Samba soweit installieren. Dennoch sagt mir Debian wenn ich einen Ordner freigeben möchte, das ich erst einen Dienst installieren sollte entweder Samba oder NTS.
Habe leider nur keine Lösung gefunden, da alles nur auf einer Konsolen eingabe basiert.
Kann mir jemand dabei helfen? Irgendwelche Online Tutorials oder eine direkte beschriebung?

Danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Mai 2009)

Moeglicherweise ist Samba nicht gestartet.
Ausserdem, wie versuchst Du die Freigabe einzurichten?


----------



## asupp (7. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe Samba so installiert.
Als User angemeldet, dann auf System->Systemverwaltung-> Anwendungen hinzufügen-> Samba ausgewählt.

Danach auf Anwendungen -> Zubehör -> Smb4K gestartet.
Hier verlangt Smb4K ein Passwort zu Authentifizierung, das User Passwort oder das root funktioniert leider nicht.

Wenn ich dann auf den gewünschten Ordner gehe, und mit rechter Maustaste anklicke und auf Ordner freigeben kommt immer wieder die Fehlermeldung das der Dienst nicht installiert ist.....

Ich weis leider nicht was ich noch machen sollt


----------



## Tanis64 (17. November 2009)

Hi,

ich habe genau das gleiche Problem.... Man mag in dem Fall über MS Doof schimpfen oder nicht... da wird einfach nur der Ordner freigegeben und die Sicherheitsprinzipale eingestellt... Ohh Mann ein Riesen - Problem für alle Linux - Anfänger.

Obwohl Debian bisher das beste ist was ich gesehen habe..

Also ich habe das gefunden... Aber klar kommen na ja....  ;(

 Samba unter Debian
================

Schritt 1 - einmalig
Ein Verzeichnis für die Samba-Freigabe einrichten. An der Konsole zuerst das Verzeichnis einrichten z.B. mkdir /smb Eine Usergruppe für Samba einrichten groupadd smbuser Das Verzeichnis /smb auf die Gruppe smbuser beziehen chgrp smbuser smb Die Rechte entsprechend vergeben chmod 777 /smb

Schritt 2 - Samba Konfigurieren
Es folgt nun eine minimal Config. Bitte zuerst mit cp /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf-orig die originale Config wegsichern. Dann rm /etc/samba/smb.conf und mit vi /etc/samba/smb.conf den folgenden Text in die smb.conf kopieren.

[global]
workgroup = arbeitsgruppe
server string = %h server (Samba %v)
log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m
max log size = 1000
encrypt passwords = true
invalid users = root
socket options = TCP_NODELAY

========== SHARE DEFINITIONS ===========

[daten]
comment = Samba server's Daten
writable = yes
path = /smb
public = no
valid users = smb1
force create mode = 0770
force directory mode = 0770



Das Config-File abspeichern und den Samba mit sh /etc/init.d/samba restart neustarten. In dem originalen Config-File stehen alle Details erklärt, bitte für Erweiterungen dort reinschauen.

Schritt 3 - Einen User anlegen
Einen User "smb1" anlegen, der direkt in der Gruppe smbuser eingetragen wird. useradd -g smbuser smb1 Das Password für den User eingeben passwd smb1 Nun den User für Samba bekannt machen smbpasswd -a smb1 Und dann den User für Samba enablen - hier wird das Password für Samba abgefragt - unbedingt das Gleiche wie bei der Usereinrichtung nehmen !! smbpasswd -e smb1 Der User "SMB1" ist nun in der Gruppe "SMBUSER" und in Samba freigeschaltet.

Schritt 4 - Das Share auf einem Windows XP einrichten
Den Explorer öffnen und unter Extras -> Netzlaufwerk verbinden. Laufwerkbuchstabe auswählen und den Ordner angeben z.B. \\192.168.178.1\Daten Dann auf "Fertigstellen" klicken und den User "smb1" und das Password eingeben. Fertig.

Schritt 5 - Zusätzliche User anlegen
Schritt 3 mit einem anderen Usernamen wiederholen und die /etc/samba/smb.conf in der Zeile valid users = smb1 um den neuen User Erweitern. z.B. valid users = smb1,smb2 Danach den Samba mit sh /etc/init.d/samba restart neu starten.


Also ich tu mir mit der Erklärung noch schwer....

Liebe Grüße:

Tarnis


----------

